# Babywearing a Newborn



## takers (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm finding that my DD (4 weeks) prefers to be in my arms to sleep (which I LOVE) but I'm finding it hard to get things done around the house. If I put her down to sleep she doesn't sleep as well and I find myself running back to her swing/chair to soothe her every 20 minutes or so, but when she's in my arms she's down for hours.

I currently have a Moby wrap but I'm still getting the hang of it and DD seems to sink further and further down my chest the longer she's in it.

Does anyone have any suggestions for other types of carriers, slings, wraps, etc that I could try out that would be good for a newborn? She's currently 8 pounds and was 19.5 inches at birth.

Thanks!


----------



## LoveBabee (Mar 5, 2011)

How about the Ergo carrier with newborn insert? My son and I both love the Ergo  He is 11 months old now and we still use it several days a week! It is a good investment.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

I actually don't love an ergo for a newborn, even with the insert - it's pretty bulky and hot (although it's so wonderful for older babies!) I'd suggest a mei tai. Babyhwak or Kozy are good easy to find brands.

Also, with he Moby - you need to tie it tight. So when you first tie it on, it is tight to your body. The stretch is enough to accommodate a tiny baby, no problem. You should be able to kiss the top of your LO's head comfortably.


----------



## bedsharer1015 (Mar 10, 2011)

I hated the Ergo with the insert for my newborn.

i did not feel safe with the ring sling.

I loved my moby! You can really strap him and feel secure about it. I never did the cradle hold, I only did the hug hold. We nursed in it too.

I would practice more with the moby. We used it from the beginning and we still use it and he is 18lbs and I can bend down and he stays put. And he actually get excited when he see me take it out now


----------



## LoveBabee (Mar 5, 2011)

You know, I think I agree with these ladies that the Ergo isn't great for a newborn even with the insert. I thought back and I didn't put DS in the Ergo until he was 4 months old. Until then I had him in the sling. I didn't purchase a wrap because I have a physical disability and wouldn't have been able to wrap him up in it appropriately.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *takers*
> 
> I'm finding that my DD (4 weeks) prefers to be in my arms to sleep (which I LOVE) but I'm finding it hard to get things done around the house. If I put her down to sleep she doesn't sleep as well and I find myself running back to her swing/chair to soothe her every 20 minutes or so, but when she's in my arms she's down for hours.
> 
> ...


With a Moby it must be tied very tightly. If your using a pocket or hug hold then really tie it onto yourself nothing loose at all it should be very firm to your body, like a form fitting t-shirt, then place baby in the wrap.

Developmentally appropriate carriers are ring slings, podegais (Korean Style carrier) and German Style woven wraps.


----------



## myorianna (Jul 29, 2008)

I also agree against using the Ergo with infant insert for a newborn. I've read that it can potentially spread their little hips too far before they have developed the additional hip support. I've also been researching what to use for a newborn for my upcoming second baby.

With my first, I also used the Moby wrap and loved it up to a certain weight. Reading about it now, though, I found there are other better stretchy wraps out there if you prefer the feel of a stretchy wrap with a newborn- some of these include the Gypsy Mama Bali Stretch or even the more common Sleepy Wrap- either of these don't stretch out as much as the Moby once pre-wrapped for easy in/out. With the Moby I had to really tighten it against my body for repeated use and found I had to retie even then.

I also never quite got the hang of the ring sling though I loved the concept- and I will try it again this time around because I hear that it is so easy to use with a newborn once you get the hang of it. I am actually thinking of opting for a nice soft woven wrap to use a Kangaroo carry or Front Wrap Cross Carry for this upcoming baby. I also heard that a cradle carry is not advised for newborns unless used during a nursing session, so I plan to carry upright...


----------



## ebegreen (Nov 3, 2010)

This has been so helpful. I'm expecting baby in July and am planning to get an Ergo or Becco carrier, but am worried about the heat with the infant insert. I'm leaning now towards the a wrap for the first couple months. I'm petite 5'2 and big busted and am planning on babywearing as much as possible for the first couple months. Any suggestions on wraps vs. slings.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MamaKickyPants*
> 
> Also, with he Moby - you need to tie it tight. So when you first tie it on, it is tight to your body. The stretch is enough to accommodate a tiny baby, no problem. You should be able to kiss the top of your LO's head comfortably.










mmmmmmm... sweet baby head kissing. and breathing in that scrumptious baby smell!

i loved my moby - used it for 4 months and then added a mei tai, cool for summer guaze wrap and ergo to the collection, but still used mainly the moby until ds hit 20 lbs. now we back-carry mostly.

i plan to give mobys as shower gifts now. love them!

nak


----------



## Ecochique (Mar 24, 2011)

I loved my woven and RS for the newborn stages. DS stayed nice and snug.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I think at 4 weeks you are just really getting into the stage where it gets easier to wear them. I agree that the Moby is great--just keep trying it until you get the feel of it, it will become like second nature. Also, I have the Ergo with the newer infant insert, and I don't see how it would be hard on their hips, since they can keep their legs frogged up inside it. I think the moby is less bulky and more snuggly than the Ergo, but the Ergo did start working pretty well for us around a month. It's very secure feeling and my little guy would sleep in it for hours in that newborn phase.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

The Moby should serve you well for now...no need to invest in another carrier (...yet), but try playing around with the Moby. As others suggested, you should definitely tie it pretty tightly to your body. I also find that the video on the Moby site where they do the newborn carry by folding the Moby in half before you tie it is great for creating a little pocket. Baby should be between your collarbone and waist, high enough to kiss and not slumping.

If you're really not into the Moby, I suggest the Pikkolo. It's awesome for newborns through heavier babies (when you can add the optional waist belt), so it works more like a buckle mei tai in the beginning and is really adjustable.

)


----------



## KABB (Nov 12, 2009)

I had a pouch sling and Moby Wrap for Kadie when she was a newborn. The pouch sling was great for out and about until I got the hang of wrapping the Moby Wrap. If she's slipping down in the MW that means either the waist or the shoulders-or both-aren't tight enough when you wrap them originally.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

I was hoping to find some tips in this thread. I've got a Moby, and I've used it for an older baby (who could hold her head up), but it is NOT working for my 10-day old son. I have tried to use it 4 times so far, and end up in tears every time (I know some of this is postpartum hormones, but still). I'm so frustrated. I have watched at least 10 YouTube videos, but all of them demonstrate with dolls, stuffed animals, or older children. My boy is so wobbly-necked (naturally) and he just curls up into a little ball, chin to chest, every time I try. No matter how tight or high I tie it (I'm 5'10" tall, so tying it at my bellybutton is way too low). He sinks and curls or arches his neck and head up out of it. Or it's too tight and I can't get his butt and legs in there in a way that leaves him facing me the way the picture of "hug hold" shows.

Any way I do it looks wrong; I worry his breathing is compromised. The Kangaroo Carry hold worked yesterday (which is one where you need a second pair of hands to tie it while you hold a sleeping baby upright to your chest), but my husband isn't home to tie it on me today and so I feel trapped and like a failure. The only other carrier I have is a pouch sling, and he drowns in that, too.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

*hugs* I'm sorry you're struggling! Are you putting him upright, not in a cradle hold? How high is he on your chest? I would try to have his head resting on top of your breasts. He should be almost at your neck. Are you pre-tying first and then sliding him into it? It needs to be quite tight to support him, that's why the stretchy wraps are so helpful with little ones.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

Try these videos:











The second one is a wrap carry like most people use with the Moby. It's okay if he wants to stay curled up, just make sure he isn't chin to chest and you can get 2 fingers between his chin and chest. His feet can go through the crossed straps OR just support under his bum if you feel he is uncomfortable having his legs slightly straddled.

A pouch sling is not going to be the best alternative if he needs that kind of support...they are not as adjustable. I will tell you that I also cried and almost burned my ring sling when I first started it, but you DO get the hang of it...I promise.

You might feel more comfortable doing a wrap like the first video, where it is not pretied and you tie it to the tightness you desire after the baby is in the hold.

Good luck!


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been trying "Hug Hold," not a cradle hold, but maybe I really do need to tie it even tighter. I'll try it. The rule of thumb I've heard is that I need to be able to kiss his head without straining (that's how high he should be).

It's okay for me to have his legs out when he's this young? I thought I had to have them tucked inside.

And I'll watch those videos. Thanks!


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's okay for his legs to be out...(i.e. going through the "x" when you put him in) as long as you are not pulling them beyond what is comfortable for him. There are some (Babywearing Institute-trained) who would actually say that there is research that the newborn's legs should ALWAYS be out of the carrier and never in a pocket for proper spine development. His bum should be seated the deepest in the carrier, with his legs froggied up knees higher than his butt, and you can have his legs through the x and out, as pictured in the video...and that is a tiny newborn in that video. Try it and good luck!


----------



## Neuromancer (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and information. Those videos seem really useful, too. It's great to see the demonstration on a 1-month old instead of a stuffed rabbit!

I appreciate your help so much!!


----------



## MysticAmber (Apr 7, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bwaybaby918*
> 
> Try these videos:


THANK YOU for those links! They saved me a post - my son is still super small (not even 7 pounds yet) and the moby wasn't working for us. I have something new to try!


----------



## megannt (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree that the moby is by far the best one for newborns. I miss it!! Wrap it tighter than you think at first, before you put the baby in. I wrapped mine pretty tight, but I think that is something my little one loved about it. My husband always thought I was squishing her  but she would let me know if she was uncomfortable. Keep trying with the moby, it really is the best for those tiny little ones.


----------

